# what if in between bindings size?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys
i have northwave boots 28.5 (mondo size)and I am planning buy Drake bindings (same company), but I am in between L and XL size. Which one to pick? I fear that going for the L would mean having the binding only slightly closed, while the XL would be otherwise too big

what do you suggest?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about Drake bindings, but the general rule if you're in between binding sizes is to go bigger. Best bet is to test fit if you can.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

As DC5R mentioned, try to fit them before buying if at all possible. If you've buying locally, bring your boots and have someone help you size it right. If buying online, err on the larger size and check for a good return policy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I would say go for the bigger one, I had the ride delta with L which fits 9-11 but my boots are 11 and they are wide, so I had to switch to 11-13 XL

hope this will help


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks guys
i am torn between the Drake and the Union. The latter come in L/XL, so I'd be fine with this. While the drake would be L or XL. 
I thought Drake might have better compatibility with Northwave boots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the compatibility thing is not such a big deal, or else ppl would only buy ride with ride, burton with burton, I would say get the one that suit the best with ur boots, union are good bindings too, can't go wrong


----------

